# المنيا : منع طالبة قبطية دخول مدرستها لليوم الثامن لرفضها إرتداء الحجاب



## Critic (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*المنيا : منع طالبة قبطية دخول مدرستها لليوم الثامن لرفضها إرتداء الحجاب* 24 سبتمبر 2011




كتب ـ نادر شكرى: 
تفجرت بوادر أزمة جديدة بمدنية بمنى مزار بالمنيا بعد منع إدارة مدرسة الشيخ فضل الثانوية المشتركة بالمدينة دخول طالبة قبطية بالصف الأول الثانوى للمدرسة لليوم الثامن على التوالى لرفضها إرتداء غطاء للرأس "طرحة" ووصفها بالمتبرجة، وعندما ذهب والد الطالبة للإحتجاج بالمدرسة قامت الإدارة بتحرير محضر سب وقذف ضده حمل رقم 13 أحوال نقطة الشيخ فضل بتاريخ 17 سبتمبر. 
قال وجدى حلفا محامى الفتاة إن إدارة مدرسة الشيخ فضل الثانوية المشتركة ببنى مزار وجهت إنذار للطالبات المسيحيات بضرورة إلزامهن إرتداء "طرحة" أشبه بالحجاب فوق الرأس وعدم كشف شعورهن ورفضت دخول أى طالبة لا تلتزم بغطاء الرأس وأمام تهديدات الإدارة أضطرت الكثير من القبطيات إرتداء طرحة عدا طالبة قبطية فى الصف الأول تدعى فريال سوريال حبيب رفضت أسرتها هذا القرار بإعتباره يتعارض مع الحريات ويمثل أسلمة للتعليم وعندما ذهبت الطالبة للمدرسة قامت الإخصائية الاجتماعية وتدعى علا عبد الفتاح بمنعها من الدخول وتكرر الأمر لليوم الثامن على التوالى لم تستطع الطالبة الإلتحاق بالمدرسة وعندما ذهب والد الطالبة للإحتجاج على هذا السلوك قامت إدارة المدرسة بتحرير محضر ضده بتهمة سب وقذف وعلى إثرها توجه والد الطالبة بشكوى رسمية لنيابة بنى مزار وشكوى للإدارة التعليمة ببنى مزار أكد فيه أن المدرسة تحولت إلى بؤرة للمتشددين وخرجت عن نطاق حدودها القانونى لترفض بالإكراه على الطالبات ما لم ينص عليه القانون أولوائح التعليم وطالب بالتحقيق فى الواقعة والسماح بدخول ابنته للمدرسة بعد منعها لمدة ثمانية أيام وهو ما يهدد مستقبله، كما حذر من تعنت الإدارة ضد إبنته فى حالة دخوله من تهديد مستقبلها.
وأضاف حلفا فى تعليقه على الواقعة بأن هذا الأمر فى منتهى الخطورة وكانت نفس الواقعة تكررت فى مدرسة للفتيات بالعياط وتم التحقيق ومحاسبة إدارة المدرسة ونقل القائمون عليه مشيراً إلى أن الواقعة تؤكد أن التيار الإسلامى يواصل زحفه نحو السيطرة على منظومة التعليم ويفرض الحجاب على المسيحيات وهو أمر مرفوض فلا يحق فرض الحجاب على المسلمات أو المسيحيات لأنها أمر يدخل فى نطاق الحرية الشخصية مطالباً وزير التربية والتعليم التحقيق فى الواقعة حتى لا يتحول الأمر إلى فيروس يصيب المدارس الأخرى.
==
س.س

المصرى اليوم


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2011)

لسة قارية الخبر ده

حاجة مستفزة فعلا


----------



## Critic (25 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اكتر حاجة استفزتنى ان فيه ردود مسيحيين قالت مافيهاش حاجة
انا زهقت من الجبن والجهل ده
قال مافيهاش حاجة قال جاتكم خيبة


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بالسهوله دي يوافقوا علي طلب متخلف زي دا

مش قادره اصدق ان الخوف والجبن يوصل لحد كدا
بجد يا خساره 



 وبرفوا علي البنت دي واهلها انهم رافضوا وقفوا قدام التخلف دا


رحمتك يارب


----------



## sarkoo (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أول الغيث .... قطرة 
إنها البداية فقط ..... رياح الصحراء السعودية تواصل اختراق كل البلدان التي لم تغب عنها شمس الحضارة يوما من مصر حتى بلاد الشام والعراق 
استصعبوا زراعة أرضهم فاستسهلوا تصحير بساتيننا .... ربنا يستر من القادم ....


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

قال  وجدى حلفا محامى الفتاة إن إدارة مدرسة الشيخ فضل الثانوية المشتركة ببنى  مزار وجهت إنذار للطالبات المسيحيات بضرورة إلزامهن إرتداء "طرحة" أشبه  بالحجاب فوق الرأس وعدم كشف شعورهن ورفضت دخول أى طالبة لا تلتزم بغطاء  الرأس وأمام تهديدات الإدارة أضطرت الكثير من القبطيات إرتداء طرحة *عدا  طالبة قبطية فى الصف الأول تدعى فريال سوريال حبيب رفضت أسرتها هذا القرار  بإعتباره يتعارض مع الحريات ويمثل أسلمة للتعليم

رغم أن الخبر يحرق الدم
ألا أننى شعرت بسعاده
لأن


**عدا  طالبة قبطية فى الصف الأول تدعى فريال سوريال حبيب رفضت أسرتها هذا القرار  بإعتباره يتعارض مع الحريات ويمثل أسلمة للتعليم*

*شكرا للخبر*​


----------



## zezza (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*منتهى قلة الادب و التعصب 
ربنا يرحمنا من جهلهم و تخلفهم.... و يقوى البنت و اهلها دول حملان و سط قطيع ذئاب ما بيرحمش *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ولسه ...
دى بس البدايه 
اكتر حاجه مستفزه ف الخبر ده ان ف اسر مسيحيه وافقت ع ان بناتهم يتحجبوا 
مش عارفه بكره هيوافقوا ع ايه تانى
ربنا يرحمنا *


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملحوظه*

*عمار يا مصــر*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولسه ...
> دى بس البدايه
> اكتر حاجه مستفزه ف الخبر ده ان ف اسر مسيحيه وافقت ع ان بناتهم يتحجبوا
> مش عارفه بكره هيوافقوا ع ايه تانى
> ربنا يرحمنا *


ممكن يكونوا بسطاء ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*المصدر يا جماعه فين لان دي مش لعبه دا شئ خطير لازم مصدر يؤكده*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*بجد ربنا يرجمنا من الناس دى​​**وربنا يحمى البنت واهلها لان ممكن بعض المتخلفين يتسببوا لهم فى مشاكل​​*


----------



## grges monir (26 سبتمبر 2011)

باى حق وباى منطق يفرضوا فكرهم المتخلف دة على غيرهم
العيب مش فيهم طبعا لوحدهم  العيب فى اللى سكتوا على ان الكلام دة يحصل معاهم
المسيحيين بيترجموا الاية ان الللة يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون بصورة سلبية
ليك حق طالب بية بالطرق القانو نية والسلمية مش تقف ساكت


----------



## Critic (26 سبتمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *المصدر يا جماعه فين لان دي مش لعبه دا شئ خطير لازم مصدر يؤكده*​


الخبر مؤكد
المصدر المصرى اليوم
وامبارح اتفرجت على برنامج النور على قناة ctv و كانوا بيناقشوا القضية دى والمحامى بتاع البنت اتصل ...الخ


----------



## fouad78 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا معجب بشجاعة الفتاة واهلها
هنا نستطيع أن نرى عمل وقوة الروح القدس في المؤمنين
ليكون الرب معهم ويقويهم​


----------



## sosofofo (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## monmooon (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا موجود​*


----------



## esambraveheart (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*


Critic قال:



			انا اكتر حاجة استفزتنى ان فيه ردود مسيحيين قالت مافيهاش حاجة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Critic قال:


> *انا زهقت من الجبن والجهل ده*​
> *قال مافيهاش حاجة قال جاتكم خيبة*​


 
*و لو اني بالقطع ضد هذه المهزلة..و بالقطع ضد هذا الخنوع و لا ادافع عن مؤيديه..الا اني ضد استخدامك المتكرر لهذه التعبيرات المتدنيه في كل مداخله لك تقريبا للتعبير عن رايك *​


----------



## إسرافيل (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الزامها بارتداء الحجاب ليس له أى شرعية


----------



## إسرافيل (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بالإضافة إلى أنها قبطية فهى تلتزم بشريعتها


----------



## Critic (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اخ عصام توقف عن نقد اسلوبى وادانتى على العام ...لكل منا حدوده فمن فضلك لا تتخطى حدودك طالما الكلام لم يوجه لك
وارجو عدم المبالغة وعدم القاء التهم جزافا 
والتمس منك ان تنشغل بأخراج القذى من عينك بدلا من انشغالك بنقد اسلوبى انا وغيرى


----------



## Alexander.t (26 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و لو اني بالقطع ضد هذه المهزلة..و بالقطع ضد هذا الخنوع و لا ادافع عن مؤيديه..الا اني ضد استخدامك المتكرر لهذه التعبيرات المتدنيه في كل مداخله لك تقريبا للتعبير عن رايك *​



*
استاذ عصام عشان صدقنى
انا زهقت وتعبت
من فضلك من فضلك من فضلك
لو ليك اى شكوى قدمها فى ركن الشكاوى اعتقد الكلمه دى انا قولتهالك اكتر من 10 مرات
لكن اسلوب حضرتك بجد صعب للغايه 
من فضلك تانى
ياريت فى قسم الاخبار متقتبسش أى مشاركه مش موجهه لحضرتك
وياريت الكل يكتفى بوضع تعليق على الخبر نفسه وليس على المشاركات اللى على الخبر
ياريت ترحمونا شويه بجد الواحد فيه اللى مكفيه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ضد استخدامك المتكرر لهذه التعبيرات المتدنيه في كل مداخله لك تقريبا للتعبير عن رايك *



*لا دي اوفر اوي يعني ! تعبيرات ايه المتدنيه الي كريتيك قالها انا بقول كلام اشد احيانا و برضه ما زال غير متدني لان متدني دي موال تاني اغلبنا مش بيستعمله الحمد لله.*

*سلام*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و لو اني بالقطع ضد هذه المهزلة..و بالقطع ضد هذا الخنوع و لا ادافع عن مؤيديه..الا اني ضد استخدامك المتكرر لهذه التعبيرات المتدنيه في كل مداخله لك تقريبا للتعبير عن رايك *​


 

ياريت ترحمنا شوية ده ربنا بيرحم
محدش له دماغ للخناق


----------



## roaaroma2005 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*منتهى قلة الادب و التعصب فعلا قال دين حرية وبساطة ولسه يا ثورة ودين السمح*​


----------



## hany123 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

هو دة مستقبل مصر الحضارة 
وهو دة طريق التقدم اللي بندور علية
وهي دة خطة التيار الاسلامي
بس خلينا واثقين في ان الهنا قوي


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 سبتمبر 2011)

لا يوجد نص في قانون التعليم الحكومي علي أن يوجد مدرسة أسلامية أو غيره ..عدا الازهر ..وده معناه ان لو تم التحقيق بضمير في الموضوع ..يبقي أدارة المدرسة هتتنفخ ..أدعولهم بالنفخ يا جماعة
​


----------



## حبة خردل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *المصدر يا جماعه فين لان دي مش لعبه دا شئ خطير لازم مصدر يؤكده*​



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX0TkHuv65M&feature=feedu

المشكلة انك تشوف الرد المستفز من جانب المدرسة في قضية بالغة الخطورة 

المدرسة : لو مش عجباهم المدرسة يروحوا يشوفهلم مدرسة تانية 

ولهذا الفكر أقول اننا لو اتفقنا ان كل حاجة مش عجبانا يجي يقولك ما تشوفلك حاجة تانية .. ماتشوفلك مدرسة تانية ..ماتشوفلك شغلانه تانية 

معني كدة ان هيجي اليوم اللي هيقولوا فيه مش عاجبكوا مصر طب ماتروحوا بلد تانية !!!

 عماااااااااااااااااار يا شعب مصر​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اين الحرية يا رجال الثورة المسيحيون يعانون من الاضطهاد


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مدرسة فتيات للعياط .. ما مشكلة كشف الراس ايها المتخلفون !! ولكن هل مشكلتكم الوحيدة هو شعر الراس !! الم يسمعوا عن من فوق مع عمرو خالد ومن تحت مع عمرو دياب " وحسب تعبيري الخاص فى الديسكو " المشكلة ليست فى شعر الراس لكنهم مسعورون من اى شئ مؤنث .. وان نجحوا فى الوصول للحكم فلن يطلبوا حجاب او نقاب .. بل سيطالبون بخلع الملابس للنساء فى الشارع من اجل اغتصابهن علنا .


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اين الحرية يا رجال الثورة المسيحيون يعانون من الاضطهاد


 
*الحرية اتية فلا تقلق و الميدان موجود*
*و ستتضح الرؤيا قريبا بعد انتخابات مجلس الشعب .. لنعرف ان كانت **الاحزاب الدينية *
*اعطيت تقديرات مبالغ **فيها ام لا ..*
*ان الاصلاح يجب ان يبدأ مبكرا من التعليم*
*فى كيفية التعامل مع الاخر .. اما الان ومع*
*الترسبات لاكثر من 40 عاما لن تمحى فى*
*يوم و ليلة .. نعطى الفرصة و ننتظر لكن*
*صدقنى انا الان ارى الكثير من المسيحيين*
*الشباب سعداء واراها فى اعينهم بالرغم*
*من كل ما يحدث من منغصات*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------

